# Another 'babyless' month =(



## Leanne1987 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Hi guys, I have just joined up to this site tonight. I'm hoping to find some advice, maybe so friends who are having the same troubles I am. Let's start with some background information. My name is Leanne. I am 24 years old. When I was 15 I became pregnant with my daughter (gave birth when I was 16). She is now 8 years old. 
I have been with my Fiance since I was 18 and we have had 6+ years of unprotected sex with not even a sniff of a 'Positive' pregnancy result! Some time last year (2011) I found out that I had Polycystic Ovary Syndrome and after doing a 'Day 21 Progesterone' test, I do not ovulate. I was put onto Metformin for a month or so then decided I would try losing weigh first to see if that helps. So far I have lost a full half stone and although periods have now returned (not very regular, but they're there) I still have not managed to get a 'Positive' result.

It is very disheartening and I am so desperate to become pregnant again. Are there any success stories out there of people with with PCOS that have actually achieved a positive result?! *


----------



## misha moo (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi Leanne and welcome!

I didn't want to read and run! Sorry your having trouble TTC, after 3 failed ICSI treatments my 4th ICSI attempt was successful. Mainly to the actual IVF procedure itself, as we have other fertility issues, but also because my PCOS was finally diagnosed and we were able to address it before the start of treatment. I was put on the pill for a few moths along with metformin and i also lost 2 stones in weight and as you can see from my signature i am due my baby any day now! 

I would recommend a book called PCOS for dummies, its really easily explains the condition and why its affects fertility and lots of advice on getting the condition under control through diet and lifestyle changes. There is also a section on this site under DIAGNOSIS with a metformin thread and a PCOS thread, i am sure you will get lots of support and info from the girls there, so you should pop along and join in. 

Also is it possible for your Fiance to get some tests carried out along with perhaps more detailed tests for you. I know you mentioned you already have a daughter so you are assuming that you have "secondary infertility issues", but it would be more than wise for your Fiance to get check, its best to get as much info as possible so you know what you are dealing with as there could be other issues contributing and there is no point addressing one issue if your not aware of another.

Fingers crossed you don't have any other issues and can hopfully get a BPF through managing your condition  

Good luck
MISHA X


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Thats great advice Misha Moo - and warmest congratulations on your expected arrival (whooppee - I love success stories)

just passing on a link to Leanne - for the PCOS thread : http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=13.0

Anything you need hunnie just shout - and welcome welcome welcome to Fertility Friends
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## Leanne1987 (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you for your help and advice ladies. Congratulations on your baby news! I'm in an impossible situation really as my Fiance doesn't want to get checked over. He is under the mind-set of 'if it happens, it happens'. He isn't desperate to get pregnant as he isn't getting any younger and doesn't really want to be an 'old' Daddy. He will be 42 this year. However, I am going 25 this year and desperate for my little girl to have a sibling. Situation is made even worse as my Fiance works away from home Monday-Friday so is only home at weekends (This is relatively new though, we lived together for 4 years with unprotected 'relations' every day). I have started taking some Pregnancy vitabiotics to see if this helps in any way. "Pregnacare Conception". I have been taking them a little over a fortnight and have actually had a period this month! (After not having one since October 2011). 

Still working on dropping some weight as I hear that's a big factor in TTC also. Fingers crossed that this is our year! 

Hugs and wishes
Leanne


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Leanne

Big hugs for you hun  

My aunty has polycystic ovaries and she has three children.

Im currenkly sat in the office with a lady who has severe PCOS and she is currently 22 weeks pregnant after being told she had a very tiny chance of conceiving naturally.

Grat news that you had a period  

Have you been to see a doctor recently about it all? You would feel much better if you did... it would be worth getting your other half checked out too I thought I had terrible problems with myslef turned out hubby had low sperm....get him the male version of pregnacare its called wellman conception. THese vitamins are always 3 for 2 in boots hun.

Take care xxx


----------

